# I went to church and the pastor talked about.. thread



## lily

Ok here's a thread where you can just share about what your pastor talked about each and every Sunday  

I went to church yesterday and the pastor talked about being in unity and fellowship w/ other believers, that you can't do it alone or else you can fall away and that if you're a true believer and doing all the right things you're always going to face persecution.


----------



## Kevin001

Cool thread 

We talked about not doing stuff for God for the wrong reasons and about knowing other Christians by their fruit. Also a little on repentance.


----------



## Kevin001

lily said:


> Thanks- great to hear.
> Wow there seems to be so little people who go to church on here. I like my church and the band.


What type of church do you attend?


----------



## Kevin001

lily said:


> I didn't pay attention to that but I think it's non-denominational. I can get back to you on that, why? What type of church do you attend?


You don't know what type of church you attend? Lol I go to a nondenominational . I don't really believe in all these different denoms and stuff.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Ok lol


----------



## Kevin001

lily said:


> :lol I like your signature by the way! it is very bold!


Its true lol.


----------



## Kevin001

Talked about using your enemies as a footstool. One closed door can open up another. Also how the enemy is like a wasp without a stinger....bother you but can't hurt you.


----------



## millenniumman75

We have been going through the book of Colossians for the last couple of months.


We did the secnd half of Colossians 3 - spousal, parental, and slave/master (employee/boss) relationships.


Don't mistreat yo' spouse; you could end up with a manila envelope on Maury.
Don't get yo' kidz frustrated; they could become out of control teens on Maury.
Do yo' job wit a smile, or you could end up on Maury.


----------



## Musicfan

Didn't go to church but watched Charles Stanley's latest video on Sunday about following Jesus.

Be born again. Pray to Him. Listen to Him. Believe Him. Obey Him. Love Him. Share Him. Serve Him. Suffer for Him.


----------



## Kevin001

Talked about Palm Sunday and how Jesus chose the donkey to ride into town with.


----------



## wmu'14

Cool thread! I will post next time.


----------



## Kevin001

Talked about how all we need is Jesus. Also works will never save us or being lawful.


----------



## wmu'14

Our God is a God of second chances.


----------



## Kevin001

Talked about how the enemy tries to destroy God's plan, purpose, and peace for us.


----------



## Kevin001

Talked about not believing the lies of the enemy.


----------



## Kevin001

Pastor talked about how we should dress our best when we come in the house of the Lord....what happened to come as you are. I so disagree.


----------



## CaptainBoz

Something about the current series, "Running with Giants". I'm not getting much out of it. I can't really remember any specifics. Its a failure of mine. Ever since I was a kid, I'd go to church and zone out. My mind wandered and then Monday would come and my Bible teacher at school (I went to a Christian School) would ask us what we learned at church the day before. I didn't have a clue. I guess I still don't. Lately, I just have my doubts about much of what the pastor is saying. Come to think of it, I do remember he was talking about when we all get to heaven and are reunited with our loved ones. He was saying that his daughter had a miscarriage and eventhough the doctors said she probably couldn't have kids after that, she had 3 boys. He went on that when he gets to heaven all of them will be together, even the first baby that was lost. Then I thought about how my wife and I lost our first pregnancy very early on...and if it was true that I'd be reunited with that baby in heaven that it would be so strange because I didn't know it or get to love it and it had no life, no experiences, etc. Then that gets me thinking that when we die, our memories and thoughts and knowledge that are all part of our brains cannot possibly transcend this existence. I depress myself but I fear that there really is nothing else but this. I wonder how many believers really believe and how many of us just hope and try to convince ourselves. This is what I think of in church.
Sorry, I'm feeling very melancholy.


----------



## millenniumman75

the early church and everybody prayed in the formative years. Also, being bold enough to share our faith in the midst of a world that shuts it out.


----------



## wmu'14

Acts 15: Conflict, while a result of sin, can be a good thing because it gets people talking and trying to get a resolution.


----------



## Kevin001

Talked about what repentance is, armor of God, Moses and the veil, and seeking Him in a quiet place.


----------



## lily

wmu'14 said:


> Cool thread! I will post next time.


Thank you!



wmu'14 said:


> Acts 15: Conflict, while a result of sin, can be a good thing because it gets people talking and trying to get a resolution.


Conflict is not always a result of both people sinning but both people could've done wrong but I really wanted to comment on this. conflict is just a trial and the right thing to do is to talk about it as far as it can get in Godly ways. yes!



Kevin001 said:


> Talked about what repentance is, armor of God, Moses and the veil, and seeking Him in a quiet place.


Thank you for sharing. I didn't get to go to church bc of having the flu!


----------



## Kevin001

^^ :squeeze


----------



## millenniumman75

Praying as a church - like the early church did.


----------



## Kevin001

millenniumman75 said:


> Praying as a church - like the early church did.


Oh wow wonder what that looked like.


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> Oh wow wonder what that looked like.


Lots of praying and one common focus. :yes


----------



## wmu'14

Jesus "My peace I leave with you; my peace I give you." How would the Jews have interpreted 'peace' aka shalom.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ I'm always saying shalom


----------



## wmu'14

Whena paralytic is lowered through the ceiling to Jesus in a crowded room, what's the significance of 4 people bringing him to Jesus? Also, what's the significance of Jesus telling the paralytic 'pick up your mat' after he heals him.



Kevin001 said:


> ^^ I'm always saying shalom


I had always thought it translated to 'Hello', not 'peace.'


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Yep peace


----------



## Kevin001

Not accepting what the world says is ok, have to get back to God's Truth.


----------



## Kevin001

Not being lukewarm


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> Not accepting what the world says is ok, have to get back to God's Truth.


It's becoming easier and easier to know what the world is saying. They are driving themselves right into the ground and are too prideful to admit it.

"Prahd biffore the fawl" (lame attempt at a Southern drawl)

My sermon....the Good Samaritan. Luke 10/Matthew 22


----------



## Kevin001

^^ True


----------



## Kevin001

Talked about being on fire for God


----------



## TinyFlutter

Power of the tongue based on James 4 scripture.


----------



## millenniumman75

The parable about the Pharisees gettin' all up in Jesus' face for feasting when He should have been fasting. They were fasting for the return of Jesus and He was right in from of them!


We learned about wineskins......goat skins fashioned to hold wine that would ferment and cause the skin to expand....but it would get brittle over time, thus not wise to use it for a second wine!


----------



## wmu'14

John is in prison. His disciples go to Jesus and Jesus quotes the prophets, "The dead rise, the blind see, the lame walk." Jesus leaves out a part from the prophets that John would've liked. "The prisoners are set free." 

Can we recognize Jesus during bad times?


----------



## wmu'14

Human beings were created to praise, so don't be afraid to praise.

God loves us IN SPITE OF who we are, not because of who we are -> I think this is really relevant in today's age.


----------



## Kevin001

Don't be lukewarm and how more people need to "fear" God.


----------



## lily

Today at church, I learned to follow the lord/God's guidance through the Holy Spirit that prompts us into His will and not to things by our own efforts. it was a good message bc I'm fearing of losing a good friendship and if a friendship was good but conflict arose and destroyed it I fear I can't get it back but in this sermon if I follow God's guidance through the Holy Spirit, I shouldn't fear these things, what He gives me is mine and in His Word, He wants the best for us. It says the devil comes to steal, kill & destroy, but I have come so that you may have 'life' and live it more abundantly and to the "full".


----------



## wmu'14

How do you know if you are spiritually healthy. Is it like a doctor's evaluation of your physical health?


----------



## Kevin001

Talked about being the salt and how we are to stand out.....don't fit in.


----------



## wmu'14

The disciples ask Jesus how they should pray, implying that prayer doesn't come naturally.

The Lord's Prayer reveal humanity and God.

"Give us this day our daily bread" can be interpreted from the original language as 'Give us tomorrow's bread.'


----------



## Kevin001

wmu'14 said:


> The disciples ask Jesus how they should pray, implying that prayer doesn't come naturally.
> 
> The Lord's Prayer reveal humanity and God.
> 
> "Give us this day our daily bread" can be interpreted from the original language as 'Give us tomorrow's bread.'


Prayer should come naturally though maybe not at first I guess.


----------



## Kevin001

Talked about how the church is suppose to influence the world not the world influencing the church like it is now, sad times.


----------



## millenniumman75

wmu'14 said:


> The disciples ask Jesus how they should pray, implying that prayer doesn't come naturally.
> 
> The Lord's Prayer reveal humanity and God.
> 
> "Give us this day our daily bread" can be interpreted from the original language as 'Give us tomorrow's bread.'





Kevin001 said:


> Prayer should come naturally though maybe not at first I guess.


That's the big one - Luke 6?

Anyway, it's supposed to be a template on how to pray. You can say the Lord's Prayer, but it can also sound rehearsed. Sometimes, you gotta go in and pray improvisationally.

:banana

I missed last week's lesson on spiritual gifts (one of them is prophecy!) and need to take the online test.

This week - it was Jesus waiting for his bride and how too many ignore it.


----------



## lily

This guy was pastoring for the usual pastor and he talked about prayer! how to pray and liven your prayer and to use Scripture to pray, using how other disciples in the bible prayed: starting w/ praise and even worship and reciting back to the wonders God has done. praying that people who give would be given more to be able to give more. Those are the things I recall.


----------



## lily

wmu'14 said:


> The disciples ask Jesus how they should pray, implying that prayer doesn't come naturally.
> 
> The Lord's Prayer reveal humanity and God.
> 
> "Give us this day our daily bread" can be interpreted from the original language as 'Give us tomorrow's bread.'





Kevin001 said:


> Prayer should come naturally though maybe not at first I guess.


The Lord's prayer or whatever you call it is just a general one but important. There are other ones too such as personal prayers and intercessional prayers.


----------



## Alleviate Suffering

I am not a pastor but I did preach in my church this Sunday! I was preaching about the prodigal son parable and what it tells us about God's love for us and I also talked a bit about about my own prodigal story and how God saved my life.

I was nervous but not as much as I was expecting. I didn't have the sick feeling in my stomach and I wasn't shaking like I usually am when I do public speaking so that was a blessing.


----------



## Kevin001

Alleviate Suffering said:


> I am not a pastor but I did preach in my church this Sunday! I was preaching about the prodigal son parable and what it tells us about God's love for us and I also talked a bit about about my own prodigal story and how God saved my life.
> 
> I was nervous but not as much as I was expecting. I didn't have the sick feeling in my stomach and I wasn't shaking like I usually am when I do public speaking so that was a blessing.


Special occasion? What type of church is this?


----------



## millenniumman75

We had a ministry full of people come. They sang and gave their testimony. 
If I didn't have so much PTSD with churchpeople, I would have been there on time. They had a lot of energy and fire for Jesus. A couple of people talked about overcoming childhood traumas and drug addiction, and even sexual immorality.


As a city, we needed to hear that. It's been a rough summer #DaytonStrong.


----------



## Alleviate Suffering

Kevin001 said:


> Special occasion? What type of church is this?


In Evangelical Churches in Britain you have multiple people getting the chance to preach not just the Church leader.


----------



## Kevin001

Talked about who might get raptured, talking about how old kids have to be to know Jesus. Will kids under a certain age be raptured? What about mental ill who can't comprehend will they be raptured?


----------



## Kevin001

Talked about how all christians should have a road to Damascus story like Paul.


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> Talked about how all christians should have a road to Damascus story like Paul.


What is the road to Damascus story.. hm.. is it the part where God revealed himself to Paul? Thanks


----------



## Kevin001

lily said:


> What is the road to Damascus story.. hm.. is it the part where God revealed himself to Paul? Thanks


Yes! A life changing turn. Leave the past behind and radically change to follow Christ.


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> Yes! A life changing turn. Leave the past behind and radically change to follow Christ.


That's a good message so I got it right! :yay


----------



## CaptainBoz

Praise and Worship. He discussed the difference. He said we shouldn't be self conscious about singing songs of praise. He went out of his way to say that regular churches have it wrong. God doesn't want us to be in church and be somber and quiet, that instead we should be boisterous and joyful...not to the point of drawing attention to ourselves, but to be enthusiastic and happy, as you might be at a ball game with your team winning.

Of course this is an issue I'll not likely deal with successfully, but I understand the point.


----------



## Kevin001

Talked about not worrying about your circumstances and keeping your eyes on Abba. Nothing else matters.


----------



## Kevin001

Talked about having the joy of the Lord. We should look at David and see how he praised and danced....we are on the other side of the cross and most of us are so "dead".


----------



## Kevin001

How all we need is Jesus, don't let your circumstances define you.


----------



## 0589471

Pastor shared an important message of unity, of learning to not care about receiving the credit, but rather glorifying God. About how sometimes, the enemy of unification, the enemy of We, is Me. When we're so busy chasing after credit or recognition, we lose out on opportunities for unity. That in scripture God sent us out two by two, not one by one, because He knew the church goes further when we seek to unify with the kingdom of God. It's not just about our church, but creating unity among _all_ of the churches. Praying for our leaders, pastors supporting other pastors. Humbling ourselves before God and He will lift us up.

The message of Philippians 1, encouraging one another and being thankful for one another, for the people God has put into our lives for a reason.

It's not just about what we go through, but who we go to.

*Philippians 1:3-5*

_I thank my God every time I remember you. In all my prayers for all of you, I always pray with joy because of your partnership in the gospel from the first day until now,_


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Awesome 

He talked about putting on the armor of God (Eph 6) and to not be of this world....being set apart.


----------



## Kevin001

Talked about how being a good person doesn't get you to Heaven, many "good" people will go to hell. Also talked about how we as christians shouldn't get angry like the world does when people or things do stuff to us.


----------



## wmu'14

When the lepers came to Jesus and he told them to go to the priests to be healed, and one turned back to Jesus.

The lesson was about thankfulness, how Jesus is the high priest, and miracles. 

It was a guest pastor. He said that after he was born in the hospital, his mother wanted to throw him out the window because she broke down. A janitor walking by stopped and prevented her. The janitor sat with her and counseled her during the night.
The next day, she wanted to thank him, but there was no record of the janitor working there. They searched all their records.


----------



## Kevin001

Talked about having faith through trials and not just blind faith like oh God will see me through it. We have to know exactly what His word says and need to rest on His exact words not just on blind non concrete evidence. If you have an accident you want to know exactly what your policy says not just oh yeah I have insurance I'm good.


----------



## The Linux Guy

The Pastor is talking about "Choosing Joy".


----------



## wmu'14

Jesus prophesying the destruction of the 2nd Temple & endtimes

We don't know when the endtimes are, so need to live in the now.


----------



## Kevin001

Talked about how we all intersect at Jesus. We all come from different walks and our faith isn't all the same but we all come together to glorify God.


----------



## wmu'14

Jesus came from Nazareth, which was & still is a nothing town. Good came in Nazareth & came from Nazareth. Your own town can be a Nazareth.


----------



## wmu'14

Couple Sundays ago:

1.) Jesus came in real time, born in the days of Caesar Augusts & born on the day of God's perfect timing. 

2.) Jesus came from real people. His family tree was scandalous & his mother was poor and humble.

3.) Jesus came to save real people. Shepherds (who had no voice in courts) were told, while kings were not. He did not come to build his status but to bring salvation. His arrival was a victory for God & humanity.


----------



## lily

Had a Christmas Eve service yesterday and it talked about how Jesus is Love, Loving one another and that He says 'Come all you who are weary and heavy-laden and I will give you rest. Take my yoke upon you for my yoke is easy and my burden is light.' & that He is the light and we are to be the light of the world to light the way as we follow Him. Merry Christ or X-mas everyone! 'I am the way, the truth and the life'.


----------



## lily

Today's service was about how while we are to take care of ourselves physically, it's more important to focus on our spiritual health bc our physical won't last but our soul will in heaven. This message inspired me, lit up something in me to focus more on your beautiful soul as that's the only thing that other souls will see there (& there will be different levels believers will be allowed to share in the kingdom of heaven), to store your treasure up in heaven where moth and rust will not destroy as it says something like that in the bible, & not to store up your treasure on earthly things.


----------



## Kevin001

Talked about obeying God and his commands. Can't just pick and choose what we want.


----------



## Kevin001

The last few sermons have been lacking but he talked about interceding for others and being broken before the Lord.


----------



## lily

I went to church today and the pastor talked about the narcissism type or attitude, the self-absorbed and that we are to preach the Word with careful instruction in and out of season ie. whether others want to hear it or not. 2 Timothy, 4.


----------



## lily

I went to church and the pastor talked about how Jesus looked up at God and was able to feed the 5000, while one of the disciples was a Christian but acted like an Atheist, saying, how are we going to do that? The crowds followed them and it's so easy to just want to send them away but He looked at Almighty God, not the apparent circumstance.. something like that. Then we had prayer, well we had more than one, but one of the good ones were about that even if you feel stuck, God is faithful.


----------



## Kevin001

^^


----------



## millenniumman75

I Thessalonians 3 - we are going through the whole book of Paul's letter to Thessalonica.


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> ^^


 ^thanks


----------



## lily

I felt blessed today when I went to church feeling this goodness and peace from spiritual, loving, caring, nice believers and nice prayers and band, it just felt pure and happy, sincere and trustworthy. Ok so today's message was about fear and anxiety, about how anxiety is very common in this world we live in and how David cried out to God in sincerity, that you could be open to God about all your hidden sins or troubles and how you feel or whatever and be the true you and that in the end David said I will trust in you, with you, that he actually has a relationship w/ God in trust in what he's going through and was being real in prayer.


----------



## Kevin001

^^


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> ^^


^thanks for your encourangement! I like reading your writings too.^^


----------



## CaptainPeanuts

I'd like to go to church again... just something to do, somewhere to get out and meet new people.


----------



## lily

CaptainPeanuts said:


> I'd like to go to church again... just something to do, somewhere to get out and meet new people.


I want to meet more friends too but no matter what I've done so far/where I go it's like there's some reason why this or that person is not suitable for me.  but that doesn't mean it's going to happen to you. I like the singing/band at church and hearing the message is nice too.


----------



## lily

The pastor talked about how everyone longs to be great but Jesus was a servant and being like Him is all that matters.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ I like that


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ I like that


Thanks!


----------



## 10k

The priest/pastor talked about the things we should not do. What is not good for eating, for health, for other people. So many things we should change that I can make a 3 page list


----------



## Kevin001

How christians don't have to fear anything including the Coronavirus . Even if we die we get to meet Jesus sooner, win win situation. I don't think its as bad as people say but still nothing to fear .


----------



## wmu'14

As children of Adam we all sin & are in need of a savior.


----------



## lily

^  @10k, @Kevin001, and @wmu'14


----------



## lily

The pastor talked about how Satan is the accuser, will accuse you of you being a so and so sinner, something like that and it's true, we are, (or our past sins) but our sins are buried ever since the day of our salvation, what we must do is see/ask God what He wants us to do in us and through us as instruments of righteousness.


----------



## Kevin001

My pastor said we will continue to have church no matter what . Also mentioned how this is just a taste of how things will be during tribulation. Get right now guys.


----------



## Kevin001

Talked about how His sheep hear His voice, how God is taking away idols from our lives, how the church needs to cry out, and to be present in His presence .


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> Talked about how His sheep hear His voice, how God is taking away idols from our lives, how the church needs to cry out, and to be present in His presence .


^


----------



## Kevin001

Talked about how we are like palm trees and how we need to dig for God. It was good might make a video about it .


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> Talked about how we are like palm trees and how we need to dig for God. It was good might make a video about it .


Joel Osteen talked about palm trees too but I forgot exactly what he said except I recall he said sth like that if we.. something then we will be like a palm tree and he noted in knowledge of how the wind can blow a palm tree but it will never break, it will just sway back and forth 

So what is it about palm trees that is in connection to how we need to dig for God? thanks
I didn't know you make videos.


----------



## Kevin001

lily said:


> Joel Osteen talked about palm trees too but I forgot exactly what he said except I recall he said sth like that if we.. something then we will be like a palm tree and he noted in knowledge of how the wind can blow a palm tree but it will never break, it will just sway back and forth
> 
> So what is it about palm trees that is in connection to how we need to dig for God? thanks
> I didn't know you make videos.


Yeah like roots digging for water we need to dig for God . Yeah I have a small channel.


----------



## The Linux Guy

I'm really angry at Church. I've been angry at Church for a lot of years, and I blame Church for some of my problems. I'm socially insecure, and I'm not alone in this. You know what I'm talking about! I struggle with Sin just like many other Believers do. It's hard for me to outreach to people. But Church has often forced me to try. Every time I try I end up flat on my face because nobody cares. I hate it how Churches will talk about outreaching to the lost, and yet they do nothing for the lost person in the pew. They expect everyone to just get out of their seat and walk forward. I think there are a lot of people in Church that could be reached if someone would actually come up to them and try to get to know them! That angers me to no end! It makes so mad that I don't even want to go to Church anymore. I spent 13 years at one Church, and nobody ever made any effort on me. I went to other Churches and it's all the same. :'(


----------



## Kevin001

Born Useless said:


> I'm really angry at Church. I've been angry at Church for a lot of years, and I blame Church for some of my problems. I'm socially insecure, and I'm not alone in this. You know what I'm talking about! I struggle with Sin just like many other Believers do. It's hard for me to outreach to people. But Church has often forced me to try. Every time I try I end up flat on my face because nobody cares. I hate it how Churches will talk about outreaching to the lost, and yet they do nothing for the lost person in the pew. They expect everyone to just get out of their seat and walk forward. I think there are a lot of people in Church that could be reached if someone would actually come up to them and try to get to know them! That angers me to no end! It makes so mad that I don't even want to go to Church anymore. I spent 13 years at one Church, and nobody ever made any effort on me. I went to other Churches and it's all the same. :'(


Yeah there is a lack of good churches out there, sorry bro :squeeze.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Kevin001 said:


> Yeah there is a lack of good churches out there, sorry bro :squeeze.


Thank you Brother :squeeze That's only half of what happened to me at Church.

When I was young kid I got bullied at Church. In Sunday School, every Sunday while the teachers was trying to teach they would pull the thing that held the drapes and tied it to my shoe laces. Those two guys, really went strange. The one guy experimented with Vampirism and used God's name in vain while wearing a promise keepers t-shirt. The other guy left the Church and sold drugs to kids. Not to mention how the Denomination leaders treated my Dad. He was burned by the Church 3 times. It's hard to get over this stuff. The body of Christ isn't supposed to act like this. Changing denominations or even going non denomination didn't help much. There seems to be some issue that got into some of these Churches. It appears to me that the reason this stuff never gets out of it, is because the same families move from one local church to the next. I think I got everything said now.


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> Yeah like roots digging for water we need to dig for God . Yeah I have a small channel.


that's true but why did he particularly mention the palm tree and not any other tree? thank you


----------



## Kevin001

lily said:


> that's true but why did he particularly mention the palm tree and not any other tree? thank you


Psalm 92:12


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> Psalm 92:12


Wow I think that's the Scripture Joel Osteen talked about. Anyway, it's cool that you have a channel, is it on Youtube? Can I see it?


----------



## Kevin001

How we all need to love one another and how we fight our battles on our knees .


----------



## 9872

Never really believed in god too much , I think many can relate to (if their was a god why is life so ****ty) but Iâ€™ve had these dreams that happened the next days that were just to mind blowing to not believe in any higher power. Iâ€™ll share one with whoeverâ€™s interested. 

Info to know- I drive Uber. 

My dream - In short terms, went out to work (a normal day) I got to a car accident, the front of the car the hood was smashed , their was smoke coming out, and I basically had to take the car to my rental location and lost the day of work. 

Next day - I was working, didnâ€™t keep the dream in mind tbh. Few hours in I was in the airport expressway, I took the exit to the terminal I needed and a car in front of me slams his breaks. Clearly he missed his exit. I managed to stop in time and didnâ€™t hit him. Thank god right? The guy that slammed his breaks then proceeds to put his car on reverse and slams the gas into me and smashed the whole front of my rental. The genius even has a backup camera... took the car to the location and went home. On the way home I looked in the side mirror of the tow truck on the highway and their was a car to the side of us whoâ€™s license plate was personalized to say Elohim which means God in the Torah, Iâ€™m a Jew btw. Hope you enjoy and I wonâ€™t even be offended if you donâ€™t believe this.


----------



## Kevin001

9872 said:


> Never really believed in god too much , I think many can relate to (if their was a god why is life so ****ty) but Iâ€™ve had these dreams that happened the next days that were just to mind blowing to not believe in any higher power. Iâ€™ll share one with whoeverâ€™s interested.
> 
> Info to know- I drive Uber.
> 
> My dream - In short terms, went out to work (a normal day) I got to a car accident, the front of the car the hood was smashed , their was smoke coming out, and I basically had to take the car to my rental location and lost the day of work.
> 
> Next day - I was working, didnâ€™t keep the dream in mind tbh. Few hours in I was in the airport expressway, I took the exit to the terminal I needed and a car in front of me slams his breaks. Clearly he missed his exit. I managed to stop in time and didnâ€™t hit him. Thank god right? The guy that slammed his breaks then proceeds to put his car on reverse and slams the gas into me and smashed the whole front of my rental. The genius even has a backup camera... took the car to the location and went home. On the way home I looked in the side mirror of the tow truck on the highway and their was a car to the side of us whoâ€™s license plate was personalized to say Elohim which means God in the Torah, Iâ€™m a Jew btw. Hope you enjoy and I wonâ€™t even be offended if you donâ€™t believe this.


Thats awesome bro. If we open our eyes we can see God in the little things and throughout our lives.


----------



## Kevin001

Talked about going to the source to be filled and to stay hydrated in the dry places.


----------



## Kevin001

Staying steadfast, preparing for Jesus return, and not worrying about the cares of this life/world. We have nothing to fear, who cares what happens in the future .


----------



## The Linux Guy

God is bigger then my problems. Worry and Faith can't occupy the same space.


----------



## Kevin001

Forgiveness, how we need to always forgive others.


----------



## wmu'14

I'll be honest, I didn't get much out of today's service, but the first church in Europe was started by a woman


----------



## Kevin001

wmu'14 said:


> but the first church in Europe was started by a woman


The first church? Any sources to back this up?


----------



## wmu'14

Kevin001 said:


> The first church? Any sources to back this up?


The first in Europe. Lydia in Acts

I don't actually see it says she started it, so I may have interpreted what the pastor said, and that her involvement led to the first church in Europe


----------



## Kevin001

wmu'14 said:


> The first in Europe. Lydia in Acts
> 
> I don't actually see it says she started it, so I may have interpreted what the pastor said, and that her involvement led to the first church in Europe


Yeah I think her home was used for church back then.


----------



## Fixxer

Kevin001 said:


> Pastor talked about how we should dress our best when we come in the house of the Lord....what happened to come as you are. I so disagree.


Sometimes, the message of God is tainted by the pastor's opinion...


----------



## Kevin001

^^ True

Talked about being set part and not looking like the world.


----------



## Kevin001

Not getting the mark of the beast and to be ready for whats to come.


----------



## Kevin001

How we just need Jesus....401k(s)k and material stuff means nothing without Him.


----------



## lily

I saw an online celebration of Christmas online at the church I attend and it was wonderful


----------



## Kevin001

lily said:


> I saw an online celebration of Christmas online at the church I attend and it was wonderful


Did you get attend?


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> Did you get attend?


No, there was only a limited amount of people who could attend so we didn't bother w/ it, also we're careful


----------



## Kevin001

lily said:


> No, there was only a limited amount of people who could attend so we didn't bother w/ it, also we're careful


Careful? Like covid safety?


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> Careful? Like covid safety?


Yes the Covid-19 safety


----------



## movingbee

What are the safety COVID protocols practiced during the online event?


----------



## Kevin001

Talked about Jesus being resurrected .


----------



## lily

a pastor talked about if we're in the not yet, we should pray, read scripture (all the psalms) and do loving service to be in the right now  loved the sermon


----------

